# Tax on USA disability pension?



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello there!

Can any U.S. citizen, who are registered as a Portuguese resident, and on a U.S. SSDI pension, tell me if they have to pay Portuguese tax on it please?

Cheers in advance.


----------

